# Thank you! Thank who? Thank when?



## erik.van.geit (Aug 8, 2006)

these situations are "difficult" for me

situation 1
ORIGINAL POSTER (OP): question
MEMBER: answer

OP: I've given it a try, but ...
or
OP: It works, thanks!
_____________________________________

situation 2
OP: question
M1: answer (correct)
M2: answer (not correct)

OP: thanks, M1!


----------



## hatman (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm not sure I understand why either of these situations are difficult.  I could think of many other situations that are more difficult or frustrating.  Or are they difficult because praise makes you feel uncomfortable (I assume that you are placing yourself in the postion of Member 1).


----------



## erik.van.geit (Aug 8, 2006)

it is a general remark

when do people thank ?
often there are only _conditional thanks_

first example had two possible outcomes
1. no thanks because result is not as expected
2. thanks because it is

second example
only the one who answered correctly according to OP recieves thanks

I would like to see the *effort *rewarded more then it appears to me by now.


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 8, 2006)

> second example
> only the one who answered correctly according to OP recieves thanks



Using your example 2 as a reference:
Don't forget that it is also possible that when the OP posted their "thanks" to M1, that the post by M2 may not have even existed for them at that time. The post by M2 could "sneak" in between the reply from M1 and the thanks from the OP without ever appearing on the OP's screen.


----------



## Joe4 (Aug 8, 2006)

Erik,

It really all depends on the person responding, everyone has their own methods.  Many times, I get no response when something works, only when it doesn't.

In a perfect world, it would be nice to always be thanked for your efforts, but that isn't the way it is.  You can't force people to thank you.  

I decided long ago not to expect any thanks, and then am pleasantly surprised when I receive it.  My main reason for being here is to help people.  I do not take a lack of thanks personally.  You will drive yourself crazy if you do!


----------



## erik.van.geit (Aug 8, 2006)

Kristy and jm14,
thanks for replying
appreciate your comments !



> Don't forget that it is also possible that ...


That's a technical reason we can distinct looking at posttimes.

There are people who thank by PM or email.
But we see other posts, would you think they did reply with "that's not working" + PM with "thanks".



> I do not take a lack of thanks personally.


indeed we would get crazy

perhaps the start was misleading


> these situations are "difficult" for me


To be clear: for me personally there is nothing much to complain - on the contrary  -. So this was not the reason why I started this thread. It's just a general remark.

_It's an invitation to think about._


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 8, 2006)

> Quote:
> Don't forget that it is also possible that ...
> 
> That's a technical reason we can distinct looking at posttimes.



Not exactly. Even if two posts do not display the same time, that does not mean that the person replying has seen the reply that "sneaked" inbetween.

For example, there are some times when I could have a page up for 15 minutes--or longer before I get around to finishing a reply for whatever reason. If I don't manually refresh the page now and again to check (I always use the 'quick reply'), I have no idea if there are have been any replies posted by the time I click submit.

I'm not trying to argue, I just want to point out the possibilities


----------



## Todd Bardoni (Aug 10, 2006)

Who cares?!  Do it because it enhances your skills...not for the thanks.


----------



## HalfAce (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks Todd.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Aug 15, 2006)

Deez skillz dont need enhansing Toddy, deez skillz need thanks!  (with my best Arnold impersonation)


----------



## Todd Bardoni (Aug 16, 2006)

> Deez skillz dont need enhansing Toddy, deez skillz need thanks!  (with my best Arnold impersonation)



It's all just PC crap to me.  Sometimes ppl are in a hurry and don't have time to post a thank you....the board does run slow during the work day...

And don't tell me that we're all in a hurry and/or busy.  If we were all so busy we wouldn't be sitting around helping others with there Excel issues.

And I've seen some of the "solutions" lately...I think most of us need to enhance our skills.

Anyway, this topic is lame...


----------



## Cbrine (Aug 16, 2006)

Todd,
  Sounds like you are having a bad day.....Hope it gets better.   'Course I'm with you on this issue.  I help to see if I can do it.  Help someone out and learn something new as well.

Cal


----------



## Zack Barresse (Aug 16, 2006)

I was joking.  And you have a big head.


----------



## Todd Bardoni (Aug 16, 2006)

You think my head is big?  I think it's a nice comfortable size myself...unless of course you're talking about "down there" then you'd be absolutely correct.

I knew you were joking...I'm just crabby today.

But I still think it's crap. :x


----------



## riaz (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks per se are not necessary IMHO, but feedback would be nice, either to say it worked (with or without the thanks doesn't matter), or to say it didn't.  I spent some time yesterday trying to find a solution (hey, I'm on vacation, I have nothing else to do), and the feedback I got helped me to work out where my solution was lacking, and we kept at it until it got done.

I'm a relative newcomer to this board (and compared to most of the people here also relatively new to Excel), and I know my limitations, so I only step in to assist when the answers are in my province.  However, I am not always sure that my way is the best way, so feedback that it worked is appreciated.  Even if there are four solutions offered and only one is "correct" because that is the one the OP picked to use, the "thanks M1" in Erik's example is useful because one starts to analyse why that solution was better than one's own.

Deviating from the thread slightly, what does the panel think about putting a [solved] or [resolved] before the thread once it is solved/resolved.  Sometimes I see a thread with one reply and that has solved the problem.  Other times, there are threads with myriads of responses, yet the solution is being developed.  I wonder how many would-be responders ignore that particular thread because "its probably been answered by now".

Another slight deviation : In my comparatively short life on the board, I have seen practically the same names crop up time and again on most occasions responding to the problems.  What would the panel/moderators/Board think of acknowledging their time and trouble and expertise with another hall of fame, this time giving kudos for the number of solutions, mostly all elegant, that each has given.

Which brings me back to the thread.  Thank you all, you know who you are, for the time and trouble you take to assist on the most humble to the extremely mind boggling questions that it has been my fortune to see in any forum.  I attend this forum mainly to feed off the crumbs from your tables.  If, in passing, I too can feed someone off the crumbs I have collected, I am indeed twice blessed.


----------



## lenze (Aug 16, 2006)

> Deviating from the thread slightly, what does the panel think about putting a [solved] or [resolved] before the thread once it is solved/resolved. Sometimes I see a thread with one reply and that has solved the problem. Other times, there are threads with myriads of responses, yet the solution is being developed. I wonder how many would-be responders ignore that particular thread because "its probably been answered by now".



This has been discussed and there are pros and cons to it. I think more cons because:
Sometimes a solution that may work, may NOT be the best soultion. I feel that it is best to give th OP as many options as possible. Something that works for this OP may not be exactly right for another with a similar problem. The more choices, the better. In fact, some of the best discussions on the board have been "after" the problem was solved.


> Another slight deviation : In my comparatively short life on the board, I have seen practically the same names crop up time and again on most occasions responding to the problems. What would the panel/moderators/Board think of acknowledging their time and trouble and expertise with another hall of fame, this time giving kudos for the number of solutions, mostly all elegant, that each has given.



Have you noticed the stars under some people's avatars? This is an indication of the number of post to the board, without regard to quality. (Tracy, correct me if I'm wrong). And of course, there are the MrExcel MVP's, which is an indication of Quality and Service.

lenze


----------



## Joe4 (Aug 16, 2006)

riaz,

Just to comment on a few of your suggestions.



> what does the panel think about putting a [solved] or [resolved] before the thread once it is solved/resolved.


Great idea, but the only person who can tell you if it has been resolved is the original poster.  And if most don't take the time to acknowledge thanks, or that the question is resolved, there is little chance that we are going to get them to change the status of threads to "resolved"



> What would the panel/moderators/Board think of acknowledging their time and trouble and expertise with another hall of fame, this time giving kudos for the number of solutions, mostly all elegant, that each has given


There already kind of is something like this in place, the designation of "MVP" status.  And there is also a "Hall of Fame" forum for the most elegant & useful solutions.  Anything beyond that would take quite a bit of time and effort and would require a lot of monitoring and analyzing of responses.  As this is a volunteer board, that probably isn't feasible.


----------



## riaz (Aug 16, 2006)

I mentioned the [resolved] because I had seen it on one or two threads, and so I did the same for one of my own.  I agree that it is the original poster that should do it, but if they are coming back to look at the answer, perhaps they could tick a box a la MS "Yes this solved my problem".  How long does a tick take?  But this is a question for the Board to decide if they want to take the time and trouble to put a tick box up if they consider it might do some good.

I always thought the MVP was something you got off MS for passing an example much like their MOUS, and didn't realise this was for services to the Board.  The stars do denote quantity and as a corollary the amount of time volunteered to this Board.  I was just thinking a Roll of Honour with all the gurus listed in one place would be a nice gesture.  Again, like you say, it probably isn't feasible, but maybe one day....


----------



## NateO (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello,

How about a Usergroup?

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/groupcp.php?g=16960


----------



## HalfAce (Aug 16, 2006)

Riaz:
What an eloquent post.
I believe the Solved/Resolved question has been adequately addressed along with the acknowledgment of the responders’ time & efforts so no need to comment further there, but I definitely agree on the issue of some sort of response from the OP as to ‘yes, that worked’ or why it didn’t (preferably with as much detail as possible). That not only helps the responder but any future users with similar needs running across the thread in a search.
I also agree with lenze that the more choices of solutions the better.

As for the ‘thank you’, well that’s just indicative of the OP’s level of common courtesy, which - in my experience with most people (although apparently not on this board) - if you expect the worst you’re rarely disappointed and are occasionally pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Todd Bardoni (Aug 16, 2006)

> Hello,
> 
> How about a Usergroup?
> 
> http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/groupcp.php?g=16960



Hey, I didn't see my name...must have been an oversight...


----------



## Joe4 (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote from Half Ace:


> if you expect the worst you’re rarely disappointed and are occasionally pleasantly surprised.



That statement seems a bit familiar, only stated a bit more eloquently that mine.  Guess that's why I am a programmer, and not a writer!
 :wink:


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 16, 2006)

> Hey, I didn't see my name...must have been an oversight...
> <s>-Tom -Tim -Ted</s> -Todd Bardoni



Or maybe you're just too pretty.  

<hr />

On a more serious note (and trying to avoid de-railing another thread) to address the issue Erik raised.  If the problem is quite complex and it entailed a lot of thought to create a formula or the VBA to do it, then yes, I really appreciate a "thanks, that worked".  But I don't really _expect_ it.  I appreciate it when people remember to use their turn signals, too.  But that don't always happen, either.  There are many instances throughout the day when a little courtesy brightens my day.  But were I to _expect_ courtesy out of everyone who crossed my path; I reckon I'd become as sour as month-old milk.  

Do you reckon that some day we'll see a post in the lounge from a member complaining that he always says "thanks" and no one ever writes back with a "you're welcome"?  I do recall one member that always posted "you're welcome" any time some did say "thank you".  At the time I thought he was trying to inflate his post-count.  Maybe I was too cynical and he was just minding his manners???


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 16, 2006)

lenze said:


> Have you noticed the stars under some people's avatars? This is an indication of the number of post to the board, without regard to quality. (Tracy, correct me if I'm wrong).



I'm not Tracy, but you are correct. Stars mean nothing, basically.


----------



## riaz (Aug 17, 2006)

> I do recall one member that always posted "you're welcome" any time some did say "thank you". At the time I thought he was trying to inflate his post-count. Maybe I was too cynical and he was just minding his manners??



I do try to say "You're welcome" and I never thought of the number of posts came into it.  The reason I say this is while under my name the number of posts goes up each time I open my mouth (usually to accomodate my big feet), when I look at my posts to see if there is any further response, the messages found differs and is quite a number fewer.  For example, excluding this one, under my name there are 141 but a search reveals 101, so the system seems to be excluding all the courtesy messages   Now _that_ is what I call programming!


----------



## Brian from Maui (Aug 17, 2006)

> lenze said:
> 
> 
> > Have you noticed the stars under some people's avatars? This is an indication of the number of post to the board, without regard to quality. (Tracy, correct me if I'm wrong).
> ...



Hmmmm......I resemble that remark!

BTW

It just added another post to my count!


----------



## Joe4 (Aug 17, 2006)

> For example, excluding this one, under my name there are 141 but a search reveals 101, so the system seems to be excluding all the courtesy messages  Now that is what I call programming!


Not quite.  When you do a Search for your name, it returns the number of threads you have responded to, not the number of responses you have made.  As you probably have replied to some threads more than once, the total number of threads will always be less than the total number of your responses.



> But I don't really expect it. I appreciate it when people remember to use their turn signals, too. But that don't always happen, either. There are many instances throughout the day when a little courtesy brightens my day.


Greg,
Now you've touched on one of my big pet peeves!  I'll take this one step furhter.  Using turn signals is more than just common courtesy, its the freakin' law!  (Sorry, I was tailgated all the way in to work this morning, and am a little riled up!).  I don't care if people put themselves in danger, but when they put me and my family in danger, I get pretty defensive.


----------



## riaz (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification, JM.  And I too get peeved with bad driving for exactly the same reason.  People just don't seem to realise that they are in control (supposedly) of a very heavy piece of equipment which takes time to stop.  The law in most of Europe requires a distance of 50 metres on motorways/autoroutes/highways, but I guess most men (and it is men who are usually the tailgaters) just can't measure.

(What was this thread about?)


----------



## Joe4 (Aug 17, 2006)

> (What was this thread about?)


Yes, it doesn't take long for us to go off on a tangent, does it?


----------



## Todd Bardoni (Aug 17, 2006)

> (What was this thread about?)



We were talking about how my name was missed in the MVP username list.


----------



## Joe4 (Aug 17, 2006)

> We were talking about how my name was missed in the MVP username list.


I think you were the only one talking about that!


----------



## hatman (Aug 17, 2006)

> > (What was this thread about?)
> 
> 
> 
> We were talking about how my name was missed in the MVP username list.



I detect some resentment there.  C'mon Todd, stop holding back and tell us how your REALLY feel   :x


----------



## Todd Bardoni (Aug 17, 2006)

> I detect some resentment there.  C'mon Todd, stop holding back and tell us how your REALLY feel   :x



Ok, but this will require some imagination on your part since your not here to see me...

Picture me lifting one leg, making a funny sound that sounds as if it could have came from my leg (but in fact it did not).  Then after a few seconds, picture yourself being offended.

Edit: And I mean REALLY offended (dang Chinese take-out).


----------



## hatman (Aug 17, 2006)

> > I detect some resentment there.  C'mon Todd, stop holding back and tell us how your REALLY feel   :x
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry I asked


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 17, 2006)

Well, Mr. Bardoni, with an attitude like that you may well be MVP material; especially if Mark O'Brien continues his sabbatical.


----------



## Todd Bardoni (Aug 17, 2006)

I've never pretended that there wasn't something wrong with me socially...

But I'm still an Excel wiz...

haha


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 17, 2006)

> ...Stars mean nothing, basically.
> -von pookie



Oh, my dearest cuspidately coiffured Kristy, I beg to differ.  I was pretty excited to get my first little star.  I was still excited with I got my 2<sup>nd</sup> little star.  Juan Pablo even congratulated me on it (my second one.)   True, my real motivation was gaining knowledge and having fun solving problems that I found interesting.  But it felt like a nice little "pat on the back" or an "attaboy".  So, while it's true that there's no real quality control; I wouldn't go so far as say "stars mean nothing"...


----------



## hatman (Aug 17, 2006)

> > ...Stars mean nothing, basically.
> > -von pookie
> 
> 
> ...



Having just received my first star this morning, I tend to agree, Greg.


----------



## HalfAce (Aug 17, 2006)

> you've touched on one of my big pet peeves! I'll take this one step furhter. Using turn signals is more than just common courtesy, its the freakin' law! (Sorry, I was tailgated all the way in to work this morning, and am a little riled up!).


Ahh the ol' turn signal situation.
This has got to be one of my absolute ALL time pet peeves that can (for no reason I can explain) put me into a state of pisstivity that may well constitute road rage.
I would actually rather see people fail to use their turn signals than what most of these non drivin' brain damaged morons do here, which is to turn on their signals AS THEY'RE MAKING THE TURN!!!
I don't need a signal telling me you're _turning_, I can see that.
I want a signal telling me you're _GONNA_ turn!

As for the tailgating, I don't suffer from that too much.
I suppose it happens, I just don't pay attention to it when it does.
That's the real beauty of driving an old heavy duty 6,000 lb. 4 wheel drive truck that has solid (and I mean _solid_) half inch thick welded steel bumbers on both ends. When I installed the rear bumper, it literally took two guys and a transmission jack to get it into place and it lowered the back of the truck (with 1 ton suspension) by a measured 3/4 of in inch!  When I put my 7 1/2' wide snow plow on it for the winter, people pretty much just get the hell outa my way.

The best part? Gotta be my license plates. They read ' *LK OUT* '

Nope, I don't worry much about what the other fool is doing (unless he's in a dump truck or something) but for some reason the turn signal thing still makes me want to follow them home & slap some sense into them.


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 17, 2006)

Well, as far as the turn signal thing goes... yeah, it sprang to mind because it can ruffle my feathers too.  The scenarios where it grates on my nerves are when I am waiting at a stop sign to turn left and there's a guy coming from the left and a long line of cars coming from the right.  If I *pull out right away* I can get in front of that long line of cars coming from the right.  But the oncoming car from the left has me pinned.  I can't jump out in front of him.  Then the pinhead hits his turn sign 20' feet from the corner!  But now it's too late, the cars coming from the right have closed the gap.  :x  My young'uns have learned some pretty colorful Spanish due to that scenario.

Scenario #2 are the dipsticks that are tooling down a three- or four-lane freeway with the turn signal left on. You can't tell if they are going to change lanes or not.  So you have to keep an eye on them for a few hundred yards to see if they are a polite lane-change-signalling-kinda guy or a clueless idjit that is blabbering away on their cell phone hurtling down the freeway in total obvlion to the confusion they are sowing behind them.

And years ago I my primary means of transportation was a motorcycle.  That experience taught me not to expect turn signals.  Because if you rely on the other guy to follow the rules of the road and you're the smallest guy on the road...roadburger...


----------



## hatman (Aug 17, 2006)

Round here... well, not round where I work, but round where I live, there is a whole town where all of th einhabitants share one undeniably obnoxious driving habit.  They approach one of the many stop signs that face onto Main Street, and wait while you approach at 25-30 miles per hour.  They wait... and they wait.  There's nobody in front of you, nobody behind you... no reason they couldn't have pulled out 15 or 20 seconds before you get to the intersection.  Then, they pull out right in front of you, so have no choice but to slam on the brakes and screech the stires (in he days before ABS).  These idjits then drive at 10 miles per hour to th enext side street, and pull off the road with a directional.  Some days I just wish I had a BAR as a hood ornament.


----------



## HalfAce (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah, I love bikes. I used to ride and both of my brothers still do, but as my wife, my mom (and everyone else I know in the medical profession) calls them 'donercycles' I'll stick with my truck.
Oddly enough, with the price of fuel (over 4 bones a gallon here) and the fact that my beast of a truck gets about 90 feet to the gallon I've got my eye peeled on a VW bug so it looks as if I may need to watch out for the tailgaters after all. (And then I'll only be one step above the donercycles on the ol' asphalt food chain.)  

Hey Paul, want to borrow my truck?  
I don't think I've ever squeeled my tires trying to stop for some mope that pulled out in front of me. I actually have people waiting for over a hundred yards just to let me go by so they don't risk pulling out in front of me. 
As my license plates indicate; 'Let fear & better judgement be your guide'.

*[EDIT:]*
Oh, and in a lame attempt to keep/get this thread back on track, when they wait like that I usually say "Thank you


----------



## Joe4 (Aug 17, 2006)

> As for the tailgating, I don't suffer from that too much.
> I suppose it happens, I just don't pay attention to it when it does.
> That's the real beauty of driving an old heavy duty 6,000 lb. 4 wheel drive truck


Consider yourself lucky to be in that situation!  You would probably feel different if you were driving a Dodge Interpid and there was an 18 wheeler tailigating you at 65 MPH.  You know his stopping distance is a lot longer than yours.

To tie this back to the original spirit of this thread, as I have gotten older I have come to realize one important truth:

*Common courtesy and common sense aren't all that common!*


----------



## HalfAce (Aug 17, 2006)

> Consider yourself lucky



Oh, I do. Even I have to watch out & give way to the big boys.
We just don't have too many of 'em around these parts.

But you gotta admit, there's a lot to be said for being quick and nimble too, which I certainly am not.


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 17, 2006)

Dan, I think you and my Pa would get along just fine.  My father lives in a small town (pop. about 2,300) and sells trailers (livestock, flatbed) in his "retirement".  So he's got a rather large Dodge RAM diesel with a "cow catcher" on the front that he uses to go pick them up from the manufacturers (most are in Texas) and deliver them to customers in KS, OK, CO, NE & MO.  With the exception of big rigs & wheat-filled grain trucks, not too many folks pull out in front of him either.

Just saw the latest editions and yeah, that "small and nimble" thing saved my bacon more than once on my motorcycle. The best accidents are the ones you avoid altogether (whether through manueverability or intimidation ).


----------



## HalfAce (Aug 17, 2006)

Well, we don't have many cows around here (read that _no_ cows), so the cow catcher would just be wondered about but the old timers in our town (also a population of right around 2,300) refer to the hydraulic ram for lifting  my plow as a 'moose gooser'.


----------



## Cbrine (Aug 17, 2006)

You don't have cows in Alaska?  That takes away cow tipping as a extracuricular activity?  What do the drunk teenagers do instead?  Other then avoiding getting in front of your truck


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 17, 2006)

Snowman tipping?


----------



## Brian from Maui (Aug 17, 2006)

> Well, we don't have many cows around here (read that _no_ cows), so the cow catcher would just be wondered about but the old timers in our town (also a population of right around 2,300) refer to the hydraulic ram for lifting  my plow as a 'moose gooser'.



You mean that burger I had wasn't beef! 

The only place I've been to where you carry a firearm to ward off the bears when you take a stroll.

I may have a picture of AA with that shotgun somewhere.


----------



## Cbrine (Aug 17, 2006)

Poke the grizzly with a stick?


----------



## HalfAce (Aug 17, 2006)

> Poke the grizzly with a stick?


I know a guy who's actually done that!
He was bow hunting brown bear (griz live more inland. Here on the coast they're brown bear. Same species but the coastal critters are better fed & a bit bigger because of it.) anyway, he ran across a sow and her cubs in their den. Actually got down on his hands & knees and crawled part way in there! Had to poke 'mama' with a stick to get himself back outa there.

And yeah, Brian's right. When you go for a stroll in the woods you better be packin' some fairly serious heat. Haven't ever had to plug one yet but I have needed to put one across their bow a time or two. (You don't normally need to kill them, you just gotta change their mind.)

There are cows in the state but they're mostly found in and around the Anchorage area, down in Palmer and the 'Mat-Su' valley where they do a lot of farming & stuff. I have personally seen heads of cabbage that are literally 3' by 3' in size.
As for the cow tipping, I think a few of 'em have tried that but in our area  they're limited to tipping cow moose.   

Matter of fact, I'll be tipping one myself here in about 3 more weeks.
('Course I'll have the help of a Winchester modle 70 in 30.06) Then we'll have another years worth of meat (and the burger Brian mentioned) that's soooo much better than beef. :wink:


----------



## Cbrine (Aug 17, 2006)

If you've ever poked a bear with a stick......you might be a redneck.


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 17, 2006)

> If you've ever poked a bear with a stick......you might be a redneck.
> -Cbrine



Or...you might be bear scat...depends on yer luck...


----------



## lenze (Aug 17, 2006)

Here in Montana, we just take a small dog along to use as a decoy. Just pick one that's a yapper. Really distracts the bear.

lenze


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 17, 2006)

You bein' funny?  Or serious?


----------



## HalfAce (Aug 17, 2006)

Bein' serious I 'spect. Bears really don't like dogs. They're quite annoying and too quick for them.

There's a story of two hikers running across a bear.
One hiker sits down, takes off his boots and puts on his tennis shoes.
The second guy says "What are you doing, you can't out run that bear."
The first guys says "Yeah, but all I gotta do is out run _you_! 

With that in mind you can also go hiking with no more than a .22 pistol and someone you don't care much for.
(Shoot him in the leg & run like hell.)


----------



## lenze (Aug 17, 2006)

> You bein' funny?  Or serious?


Serious, of course. Mountain lions, however, are a different matter. They fancy small dogs.

lenze


----------



## HalfAce (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah, I think mountain lions would scare me more than bears do.


----------



## lenze (Aug 17, 2006)

> Yeah, I think mountain lions would scare me more than bears do.



They can be intimidating, but we really don't have enough around here anymore. We are literally being overrun by the deer population coming out of the hills. They estimate there are over 500 resident deer in Helena proper, ones that have never been outside the city limits.

lenze


----------



## HalfAce (Aug 17, 2006)

Do they open up a hunting season on all those deer? 
Not the ones in city limits, I'm sure, but the ones outside?

Funny you should mention taking the dog as a decoy too.
In my 30 years in Alaska I've known of 3 dogs actually named 'Bait'


----------



## lenze (Aug 17, 2006)

> Do they open up a hunting season on all those deer?
> Not the ones in city limits, I'm sure, but the ones outside?
> 
> Funny you should mention taking the dog as a decoy too.
> In my 30 years in Alaska I've known of 3 dogs actually named 'Bait'



Yeap and even special seasons. This has been a big issue in the city council chanbers the last month or so. All kinds of proposals, such
1)Just let em be!!
2)Capture them and relocate them
3)Sterilize them
4)Bring in National Guard Sharpshoots to kill them(I'm serious)

Number 1 is NOT an option for most people.

lenze


----------



## Cbrine (Aug 17, 2006)

Are the suggetions for limiting the deer or the city council members?  and the deer wouldn't be as big a problem if you didn't let them in the city council chambers.



PS-  I lived in Calgary for a couple of years, and anytime I encountered a mountian lion in the area message on a trail, I turned around and went back.  Cats like to play with there food.  I would say Banaff has a similiar problem with Elk running through the streets.  'course it's a nationial park so they only shoot criminals there.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Aug 17, 2006)

> With that in mind you can also go hiking with no more than a .22 pistol and someone you don't care much for.
> (Shoot him in the leg & run like hell.) Lol



Ah that gave me the heartiest laugh I've had in a while!!


----------



## HalfAce (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah, you want to watch who you go hiking with around here, and keep a special eye
on what they're carrying!


----------



## riaz (Aug 18, 2006)

> (Shoot him in the leg & run like hell.) Lol


Stop!  I can't bear it any more!   

And in another, even lamer attempt to get back on thread



> Oh, and in a lame attempt to keep/get this thread back on track, when they wait like that I usually say "Thank you


do you post back a "You're welcome"


----------



## Norie (Aug 18, 2006)

Do you shoot puffins?


----------



## HalfAce (Aug 18, 2006)

*lenze:*
You're city should do what they let us do here.
Along with my moose anyone with a hunting license is allowed 6 deer apiece each year.
We have a very healthy deer population, but they ain't taking over the city. (And there's
still plenty for the wolves, coyotes, wolverines & other critters.)
We were down your way (I think in 2000 or '01) and though we were just driving through,
if memory serves Helena isn't all that huge of a city. (Is it?)
Seems like 500 citified deer would be alot unless the place is considerably bigger than
what I'm thinking.



*Riaz:*
As a matter of fact I normally do.
Usually either 'Most welcome' or an actual "You're very welcome' depending on
the thank you I received. (and as often as not some other comment as well.)


*Norie:*
 
Nope, I can honestly say I've never shot a puffin.
What do they taste like?
I'll likely never shoot one either unless
(a) I see one and
(b) it looks like it would taste good. :wink:


----------



## Norie (Aug 18, 2006)

What do they taste like?

I don't know, not being of the cannibal persuasion.

I don't think people actually shoot puffins anyway.

They are more of a sitting target, so there's no sport in it.

Anyways I'm a veggie.


----------



## HalfAce (Aug 18, 2006)

A veggie? That's cool. I love vegetables too!  
A sitting target is good. Saves bullets and you don’t have to chase them through the
woods to get them or bring them back.
As for the sport of it, I’m afraid I don’t have much use for sport hunters.
If I’m not going to eat it (and it ain’t trying to eat _me_) I don’t see any reason
to shoot anything.
I don’t even bother to save the antlers. Never saw the sense in packing the extra
weight out of the woods for something we’re not going to eat.


----------



## Norie (Aug 18, 2006)

HalfAce

I'm not 100% sure but I'm pretty sure that to catch a puffin you have to dangle yourself off seacliffs.

In fact I think it used to be a rite of passage in some places, and also a very good source of food.

Oh, and they didn't have nylon roops/belays/crampons etc.

I've seen pictures, and it's pretty scary.


----------



## HalfAce (Aug 18, 2006)

Yow!   
You must really have to want one to go through that.
(Which I guess means they must taste pretty good after all.  )


----------



## erik.van.geit (Aug 18, 2006)

Thank you!
for posting so much in this thread

Thank who?
all of you

Thank when?
sticking to the subject
 

(honnestly I don't mind as long as there is a good climate here)
Thanks, you're welcome


----------



## lenze (Aug 18, 2006)

> You're city should do what they let us do here.
> Along with my moose anyone with a hunting license is allowed 6 deer apiece each year.
> We have a very healthy deer population, but they ain't taking over the city. (And there's
> still plenty for the wolves, coyotes, wolverines & other critters.)
> ...



Dan:
They do extend the seasons, but of course not in the city, and that's where the problem is. We need a pided piper to lure them across the line into the line of fire.
Population:
27000+ Helena City
40000+ including surrounding valleys

lenze


----------



## HalfAce (Aug 18, 2006)

> We need a pided piper to lure them across the line. . .


You might need more than that.
If I were a deer I don't think I'd be itching to split the city & head out into the woods.
(There's _mountain lions_ out there!)  


Sorry Erik. . . 
[Thank you, thank you: You're welcome, you're welcome.] 
There, now we're back on track again.


----------



## lenze (Aug 18, 2006)

> (There's mountain lions out there!)


But some are not staying out there. There were at least 3 sightings on the outer trails this spring and the poodle population has decreased.
BTW: Erik, great thread. Did we ever answer your question? If so,
You're welcome  

lenze


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 18, 2006)

Actually, Lenze, Dan and I have a plot...we're keeping Erik distracted by tossing in phrases like "cow catcher",  "moose gooser", "roadburger" and "donercycle" to keep him tied up futilely looking for this stuff in his bilingual resources...


----------



## Brian from Maui (Aug 18, 2006)

Maybe Erik would like to learn some Hawaiian words, like Mahalo or He Heahea!    

There, that's back on track!


----------



## hatman (Aug 18, 2006)

Greg, it might be nice if you stuck with an avatar for longer than a couple hours.  What's it gonna be next?  A picture of you jousting while your daughter holds your extra weapons?


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 18, 2006)

> Greg, it might be nice if you stuck with an avatar for longer than a couple hours. What's it gonna be next? A picture of you jousting while your daughter holds your extra weapons?
> -hatman



Paul,
Wrong thread.  Please ridicule my avatar capriciousness on Erik's DRAFT thread.
My current avatar is a cropped version of a screenshot I took this morning:



Still trying to buy a plowhorse from a Mennonite dude for jousting since all the regular horses refuse to carry both me and my armor. 
<hr />
Brian,

Now that's funny.   Had to google "he heahea" to make sure I had guessed right.

Aloha,


----------



## hatman (Aug 18, 2006)

So it must be coincidence, but in the last 2 days I have encountered a whole rash of people asking questions, than (brace yourself) thanking me.

Example: http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?p=1095795#1095795


----------



## lenze (Aug 18, 2006)

Back to the thread (What was it?, Oh Yea). I have sometimes observed, though not always, the more the OP wants you to do, the less likely you are to receive a thanx. As soon as you spoonfeed then the answer, they're gone.

lenze


----------



## just_jon (Aug 18, 2006)

What you *really* need to learn to duck are what I suppose you'd call "serial thankers"

You know --

OP: WOW!! Thanks a bunch. That works. But the scenario I gave isn't really the way my data is set up.

What I really need is ...

jj: { insert sound of molars grinding }


----------

